# cub cadet lt 1045



## swtcks08 (May 12, 2015)

My cub cadet will not go forward or backward. I have checked the drive belt and it is cracked, but is not broken it still moves the pulleys. I have tried disengaging the transmision to get it to roll and still nothing. Please help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the brake to see if it's stuck. It's a common thing to happen,if there's been rain,or if it has sat for a bit.


----------

